# recommended tire pressure for 18" snow tires - bridgestone blizzaks



## slew1988 (Dec 21, 2018)

I just installed aftermarket 18" wheels with bridgestone blizzaks on my model 3, blizzaks are so much better than the pirelli tires for the northeast US where there is frequently snow on the roads - albeit slushy snow a lot, but the blizzaks have been the best i've ever driven in other cars by A LOT, but i digress... 

Do I still need to fill the tires to the 40psi range for snow tires as I am used to snow tires needing to be less pressurized than all-seasons...?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The recommended tire pressure is printed on a label in the driver's door jamb. It probably says 45psi.
The sidewall of the tires will tell you the maximum inflation pressure for the tire. It probably says 50psi.

You are probably just used to having a lighter car. Inflate your tires to at least 45 psi. Underinflating tires can have bad consequences.


----------



## simpsonsalvation (Dec 21, 2018)

Did you mount them on the rims that come with the car or buy another set? I need snow tires too but not sure whether buying the Tesla winter set is worth it, and the cost at 2k is more than I really want to spend. I've read switching tires on the same set of rims can be detrimental and Tesla recommends only service centers doing so but worried about cost and wait times come every winter and spring. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------

